# Kromlech EU releases their Orc Desert Raider miniature



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi guys and gals, surfing the net and came across this. Should make ork fans pretty happy, it even looks good in a camo scheme (Blood Axe Clan, anyone), but it'd be even better in red.





> Hi all!
> We would like to proudly announce the release of our new kit- the Orc Desert Raider!
> The set includes the vehicle, two crew members and two weapon options- Machine Gun and Missile Rack.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thats awesome!!! miles better than the shite buggys GW has and that terrible crap mantic is flogging. i may pick that up for my Orks.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks pretty awesome. Great find!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

With all the stuff they're putting out Kromlech is the best place to find alternate ork kit. One more reason to tempt me into making an Ork army....


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> thats awesome!!! miles better than the shite buggys GW has and that terrible crap mantic is flogging. i may pick that up for my Orks.


:goodpost:

totally agree


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Love it!

Good find.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

waaaaagh! just put granddad on the back with nerf gun










and with custom paint job.....:laugh:


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Kromlech consistently impresses me.


----------

